# How do you rotate your lipstick stash?



## iqaganda (Jun 8, 2014)

I know that most of us here have huge collection of lipsticks. My question is, how do you ladies rotate your lipsticks for them to have an equal share of love and getting used without leaving some left behind?


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 9, 2014)

I don't have a hard-core method.  I have my lippies separated by color, then periodically I move some to the front of the drawer and others to the back.  I also tend to wear bright and sheer colors more in summer than fall and winter.


----------



## masucree (Jun 15, 2014)

-_- I don't rotate my lipsticks,my MAC lipsticks are so well used, but the rest of my collection is. I should rotate them!


----------



## unraveling (Jun 16, 2014)

In my lipstick holders, I keep one on my vanity & usually put my "currently using" lipsticks & glosses in just that holder.  I seem to switch them out weekly, or whenever I totally feel the need to wear something different.


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Jun 17, 2014)

I was in the same dilemma with my whole stash. I have theme/color months right now I'm in Orangey/corally & purple lippies. Reality is that I have a lot of lipsticks & I keep adding to my stash, I wear lipstick everyday/everywhere(yes to the market) & my employer doesn't mind the bright lips. + I tend to do the Vampy/dark colors for fall/winter & brighter/sluttier colors for Spring/summer.


----------



## iqaganda (Jun 18, 2014)

BreeMakeupGeek said:


> I was in the same dilemma with my whole stash. I have theme/color months right now I'm in Orangey/corally & purple lippies. Reality is that I have a lot of lipsticks & I keep adding to my stash, I wear lipstick everyday/everywhere(yes to the market) & my employer doesn't mind the bright lips. + I tend to do the Vampy/dark colors for fall/winter & brighter/sluttier colors for Spring/summer.


  That's true! It's so hard that you keep adding more than finishing some in your stash. Lol. Its quite hard to get them all the love that they deserve...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 18, 2014)

I usually keep my more used colors to the front of the drawer.  I would say about once a week I take a look and pull something from the back of the drawer to the front just to make sure it gets worn. Just a long way of saying I don't really have a system. lol


----------



## iqaganda (Jun 18, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I usually keep my more used colors to the front of the drawer.  I would say about once a week I take a look and pull something from the back of the drawer to the front just to make sure it gets worn. Just a long way of saying I don't really have a system. lol


  That's a great idea!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 18, 2014)

I store my lippies in a large box, I wear one or two  per day, never the same ones. I have many lippies but not 365  so it is easy to use them up ( or better say to use them a lot, I always layer ), keeping them in a box means I have many lipsticks but not too many, in fact.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 20, 2014)

I have my lipsticks names up in a large plastic container, except for the lipsticks too long to stand up in the container (like the Revlon Matte Balms). Before, I had them laying on their sides, and I wasn't circulating through them well, so putting them to where I can see almost all my lipsticks has helped me wear more of them.


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 6, 2014)

I have lipsticks holders on my vanity (which can hold about 50 lipsticks) where I apply my makeup daily.  About every three months I rotate those and store the less used ones in makeup bags under the sink for easy access.  New lipsticks are in a bag on my dresser and I try to test at least two or three a week.  I rotate the brights and peach/coral/orange based in Spring and Summer and bring out the super pale and deep vamp colors for Fall and Winter.  If I don't use a color after four seasons have passed, it goes to a swap bag.


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Jul 8, 2014)

I keep a few that I use regularly in my vanity draws for easy access then I keep the rest hardly use ones in one of those acrylic draws somewhere else. Poor things, the ones in the acrylic draws hardly get to show off themselves.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm going to have to start rotating my lipsticks and glosses, that's a great idea. Usually though I just put on depending on my mood. I also generally either do a smokey eye with lighter lips OR a bold (usually red) lip with a neutral eye.


----------



## colorfuldez (Aug 10, 2014)

About every two weeks I go through my collection and change it up.i know that I always want atleast 5 bold lippies and a lot of nude ishh pink colors) I also change out my glosses lip balm sticks and all the other stuff. As well as all the other makeup I use.  I like using a muji drawer on my table for things I want to use up)


----------



## lilybettie (Aug 10, 2014)

I keep all my MAC lipsticks out on display on my dressing table and try to actively choose different shades. But most of my other lipsticks get neglected.


----------



## claudestrawberr (Nov 6, 2014)

I organise mine in colours: MLBB, reds, pinks, coral/orange, plums/darks, so I know where to go depending on my mood. I wear a lot of MLBBs to work most days and go to the others on weekends/nights out. I move mine around depending on the season too (tend to wear corals/pinks in spring/summer etc).


----------



## beauteblogueur (Nov 7, 2014)

unraveling said:


> In my lipstick holders, I keep one on my vanity & usually put my "currently using" lipsticks & glosses in just that holder. I seem to switch them out weekly, or whenever I totally feel the need to wear something different.


  Same. I have a little lipstick holder that holds 9 on my vanity, every few weeks I switch up what's in there.


----------



## cjay (Nov 7, 2014)

I use the same 4 shades of lipstick.... and would do better if I stopped buying those shades in every brand / finish.... But because I have such a limited shade selection I tend to get through my lippies often.... I try to limit myself to whats open before I open a new one and that helps but sometimes I want to rip into a new one right away and it throws things off... I'm pretty good at just using them all though...


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 13, 2014)

I store my mac lippies in a plastic container upside down so I can see the names..however my makeup storage is on the opposite side of the room that my vanity is on..so Im thinking I might just move one of the containers onto my vanity so I can actually rotate through them. I usually just go for the ones that are already in my makeup bag.. which is cool..ive almost used up quite a few (theyre like 90% finished) but then again my other lippies are being neglected ):


----------



## iqaganda (Nov 16, 2014)

lilybettie said:


> I keep all my MAC lipsticks out on display on my dressing table and try to actively choose different shades. But most of my other lipsticks get neglected.


  Me too!


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Nov 16, 2014)

martiangurll said:


> I have lipsticks holders on my vanity (which can hold about 50 lipsticks) where I apply my makeup daily. About every three months I rotate those and store the less used ones in makeup bags under the sink for easy access. New lipsticks are in a bag on my dresser and I try to test at least two or three a week. I rotate the brights and peach/coral/orange based in Spring and Summer and bring out the super pale and deep vamp colors for Fall and Winter. If I don't use a color after four seasons have passed, it goes to a swap bag.


  WOW you are organized 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't have a vanity nor 50 lipsticks.......yet, but I love the idea.


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Nov 23, 2014)

This is some good advice. Especially a lipstick that hasn't been used for four seasons being swapped or sold.


----------



## Haven (Nov 23, 2014)

One of my weekly rituals (for lack of a better term) is to pull several neglected products from my stash and put them front and center on my vanity.  Not just ls though.  Then I must incorporate them in looks that week.  It is sad, but sometimes I forget about a great product b/c it gets buried.

  If I don't want to/can't use the pulled products, then it is time to let them go.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 6, 2015)

Rotate seasonally but there are ones I use all yr around!


----------

